# Toddler hates Miley Cyrus



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

> My one year old daughter can't stand Miley Cyrus. She screams and cries about it. She will only listen to 80s and 90s songs.



YouTube - One year old hates Miley Cyrus!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

Six years later, kids love Miley...



> My 7 year old daughter loves making up dance moves to Miley Cyrus songs



YouTube - Emily Tee - Miley Cyrus Dance And Sing #1 ( 7 year old daughter )


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Darn..I was impressed until that last post.  I'll forgive her only because she's cute as a button...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> Darn..I was impressed until that last post.



Evidently, a couple of decades (or so) later, they hate Miley Cyrus again... poor Miley...


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

:lol:  Yes indeed, poor Miley.  

I have colleagues who have daughters who are about 8 or 9 years old....They never miss any of her concerts.   I think Miley is doing just fine.  And frankly, I'm just grateful to not have to ever hear her father's song ever again (achy breaky heart) :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

One more time:

YouTube - Billy Ray Cyrus - Achy Breaky Heart

YouTube - Billy Ray Cyrus - Achey Breaky Heart


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

....I thought you were a friend???


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

Times like this i am glad i don't have youtube at work :lol:

There is no temptation to inflict pain on my ears!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

I like Achy Breaky Heart. It's catchy.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

....Is it a 'mullet thing', David? 

Ok....ok...I may have pictures around this place of me, in a very revealing, high cut, ' bridesmaid's' gown dancing to "that" song....But, in my defense, that was in the 90's and, it was part of my duties as a bridesmaid.  (and that marriage faltered - so it doesn't count  )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

You can hardly blame the failure of the marriage on Billy Ray.


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> ....Is it a 'mullet thing', David?
> 
> Ok....ok...I may have pictures around this place of me, in a very revealing, high cut, ' bridesmaid's' gown dancing to "that" song....But, in my defense, that was in the 90's and, it was part of my duties as a bridesmaid.  (and that marriage faltered - so it doesn't count  )


:lol: I thought you could only blame the 80's for embarrassing events?

The 90's were really not that long ago


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> You can hardly blame the failure of the marriage on Billy Ray.



Wanna bet?   Mullet + nuptials = inevitable breakup. 



> I thought you could only blame the 80's for embarrassing events?
> 
> The 90's were really not that long ago



  Shhhh...We never ever bash the 80s - those were the 'good' days...Now, for the 90s - well, we just pretend that they flowed directly from the 80s - it makes it more palatable.


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

:lol:

Well i agree the 80's were the good days. Back when i was born up to age 5 :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

...Now you're just bragging about being "young"


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm just jealous that i don't have the 80's to blame.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahhh...But the 90s were fruitful too. ....I'm thinking Milli Vanelli, Backstreet boys...And the list goes on...Don't get too cocky too quickly, Domo. 


...ewww, just thought of another one - the one with the bad pants?  the weird pants...Forget his name...


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

I knew there was a reason all those years were blanked out in my memory!

My mum said i was cool...

:teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, mothers always say we're cool.  And now you know - they lie.


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

I am pretty sure i was the exception to that rule...


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry babe....*Jazzey bursting Domo's bubble*. 

But, the good news is that we always get over all of that - and even manage to crack a smile at our past.   Of course, I say this only because I've never had a mullet..big bangs, shoulder pads , mini-skirts and chunky earrings - now that, I did.  But I've hidden all of those pictures very carefully.   :lol:

Actually, I laugh now when I see young people wearing leg warmers under mini-skirts...So "passe"


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Just for you Domo... 

YouTube - Save The 90s - As Seen on TV


----------



## Domo (Mar 21, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> Sorry babe....*Jazzey bursting Domo's bubble*.
> 
> But, the good news is that we always get over all of that - and even manage to crack a smile at our past.   Of course, I say this only because I've never had a mullet..big bangs, shoulder pads , mini-skirts and chunky earrings - now that, I did.  But I've hidden all of those pictures very carefully.   :lol:
> 
> Actually, I laugh now when I see young people wearing leg warmers under mini-skirts...So "passe"


:lol: It's ok, i didn't actually believe that when i wrote it. I tried...i really did!

God i am glad i wasn't around for shoulder pads, my shoulders are broad enough as it is!

Can't see that video at work but it will give me something to look forward to when i get home.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Added:  Just found La macerena...I used to dance to that too. :lol:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5zKd1rqcM


----------



## Domo (Mar 22, 2010)

:lol: Yes i also 'danced' to that.

---------- Post added March 22nd, 2010 at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was March 21st, 2010 at 08:07 PM ----------




Jazzey said:


> Just for you Domo...
> 
> YouTube - Save The 90s - As Seen on TV


Oh man the 90's were awesome! :lol:

Was the big pants guy you were talking about MC Hammer?

I think we need to revive the what was good about the 80's thread 

Meanwhile, i think i just vomited in my mouth at little...

YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun Live


----------

